# Better Ways to Celebrate Drivers



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

*Celebrating great service*
Recognizing high-quality service from drivers

Starting in June, we'll use rider compliments and thank you notes to recognize top-quality drivers. So when you take a ride that deserves some praise, share it with us. We'll use your positive feedback to encourage even more 5-star rides in the future.

Read more on how Uber is Moving Forward here
https://www.uber.com/u/moving-forward/


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

Why is the trade dress always backward in all the advertisements. Why does the pax not have a seat belt on? Why does the driver have all that vision blocking crap hanging from his mirror? In fact why is the driver looking at the pax in his mirror?


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

Just Another Uber Drive said:


> Why is the trade dress always backward in all the advertisements. Why does the pax not have a seat belt on? Why does the driver have all that vision blocking crap hanging from his mirror? In fact why is the driver looking at the pax in his mirror?


Between you and me they are actors


----------



## Sl0re10 (May 7, 2018)

Just Another Uber Drive said:


> Why is the trade dress always backward in all the advertisements. Why does the pax not have a seat belt on? Why does the driver have all that vision blocking crap hanging from his mirror? In fact why is the driver looking at the pax in his mirror?


If he asked pax to wear a seatbelt he wouldn't be a 5* driver. :/


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

Sl0re10 said:


> If he asked pax to wear a seatbelt he wouldn't be a 5* driver. :/


Seriously? It doesn't seem to have any negative impact on my ratings. I don't need some pax flying in to me in the event of an accident.



emdeplam said:


> Between you and me they are actors


Gasp! The hypocrisy of that company!


----------



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

No one else thought it was tacky to have 5* doily hanging from the rear view mirror?


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

My ratings were definitely lower when I asked people to buckle up. And my navigation was about the same.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

emdeplam said:


> *Celebrating great service*
> Recognizing high-quality service from drivers
> 
> Starting in June, we'll use rider compliments and thank you notes to recognize top-quality drivers. So when you take a ride that deserves some praise, share it with us. We'll use your positive feedback to encourage even more 5-star rides in the future.
> ...


I need some glow in the dark stars, that can stick to the headliner, to give paxes the hint. Do you know where I can buy some?


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

backcountryrez said:


> No one else thought it was tacky to have 5* doily hanging from the rear view mirror?


I can think of a lot of better adjectives than tacky.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

How come that driver doesn't have a Lyft sticker in his windshield also? Don't all US drivers drive for both?


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

MadTownUberD said:


> My ratings were definitely lower when I asked people to buckle up. And my navigation was about the same.


Now I'm wondering if I ever got dinged for asking someone to buckle up and just didn't realize it was for that.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Just Another Uber Drive said:


> Now I'm wondering if I ever got dinged for asking someone to buckle up and just didn't realize it was for that.


Maybe that's why my rating is only 4.73...


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Mista T said:


> How come that driver doesn't have a Lyft sticker in his windshield also? Don't all US drivers drive for both?


I only drive for Uber. I guess I'm kind of sentimental and I just like the brand better.



Just Another Uber Drive said:


> Now I'm wondering if I ever got dinged for asking someone to buckle up and just didn't realize it was for that.


You can tell if they sit there and question the state law, and then you tell them it's Ok or not Ok per state law but there are insurance ramifications, and then they argue about that, etc. Just not worth it.


----------



## NYCFunDriver (Dec 31, 2016)

Mista T said:


> Maybe that's why my rating is only 4.73...


It's only necessary to ask to buckle up if PAX is in the front seat if they haven't.


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

Just Another Uber Drive said:


> Why is the trade dress always backward in all the advertisements. Why does the pax not have a seat belt on? Why does the driver have all that vision blocking crap hanging from his mirror? In fact why is the driver looking at the pax in his mirror?


Take a close look at her hand position. She just did a boob flash on him. No wonder he's smiling!


----------

